# Stanley Fatmax Confused



## Iplumb (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi guys finally registered after reading this forum for some time. I registered because I have a question I can't find the a answer for. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I bought a Stanley Fatmax 920 Lumen SL10LEDSL in December at Lowes. 
And today I spotted one at Walmart that has almost the same packaging but is 2200 Lumen! And the model# Is SL10LEDS the packaging is a little different and the from Walmart comes with an additional red lense. I have pictures of both but I quess I'm to new to post pictures here? 
I guess what I'm asking are these the same light? I have my 920 lumens packaged up to return, and I was going to get the 2200 lumen. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Iplumb!

Putting SL10LEDS into the search bar on the Walmart site brings up what appears to be the same light with the same specs as the one you got from Lowes. I didn't see any mention of a red lens being included, either.

I was unable to locate a Stanley light with 2200 lumens on their site. Does the light at Walmart say Stanley Fatmax 10 Watt LED Spotlight on the side at the rear of the light?


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 16, 2015)

I haven't seen a 2200lm Stanley, the HID is around 3000lm but I haven't seen an LED over 1000 lm at Wal-Mart or Lowe's.


----------



## Iplumb (Jan 16, 2015)

I wish they would allow me to post pictures here! I have pictures of both my 920 and the 2200 at Walmart. I think I. Gonna pick it up today they only had two. PS why don't I have permission to post pictures?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Iplumb (Jan 16, 2015)

Someone says the new one may have CLO technology? Would that more than double the output of the light? Thoughts


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Iplumb (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok I picked up the 2200 today and it's definitely brighter. I'll post pictures when I'm allowed!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Iplumb (Jan 16, 2015)

Why can't I post pictures?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 16, 2015)

I think you need a certain # of posts before you can post pictures, but in case you don't know, you need to use a photo hosting site like photo bucket and the c/p the links here


----------



## Iplumb (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh! Ok thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 16, 2015)

You need to be a "paying" member to be able to post photos.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 16, 2015)

Unless you use a pic hosting site.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jan 16, 2015)

True dat. Lol


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 17, 2015)

The light is NOT 2200 lumens. Walmart / Stanley did this a year or so ago with a slightly different model and put "2000 lumens" stickers on the packaging. That light turned out to be 700 lumens after Stanley later put the actual output on the packaging. I just bought the one you did at Walmart and shining them side by side on a wall, there is no difference whatsoever. You should see a pretty big difference between 700 and 2200 lumens. I have a Fenix TK70 which puts out that much (really) and it blows away both of these spotlights.


----------



## jtice (Feb 17, 2015)

yea far as I know, those had the wrong output rating stickers on them.
I have one and its more like the 700 lumens that most have stickers for now.
Still cant complain though, its a really nice spotlight, worth the money if you are after a rechageable spotlight with good throw.


----------



## bdavis (Mar 6, 2015)

Does anyone have a pic to compare this light to? I am thinking about getting one. I currently have a Cyclops Revo 700 and would really like a brighter LED spot light.


----------

